# [MTP]MTP Working on my Lumia 950 XL.



## titi66200 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have changed this.

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP]
"DataStore"="C:\Data\Users\PUBLIC"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\mtp]
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
  00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,\
  6b,00,20,00,57,00,50,00,4e,00,6f,00,4e,00,65,00,74,00,77,00,6f,00,72,00,6b,\
  00,00,00
;Value:%SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k WPNoNetwork

"ObjectName"=".\\WPNONETWORK"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
"WEH"=hex(7):77,00,65,00,68,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,00,00
;Value:wehsvc

"WPNoNetwork"=hex(7):4d,00,74,00,70,00,00,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,6e,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,00,00,57,00,50,00,54,00,70,00,6d,00,56,00,53,00,\
  43,00,4d,00,67,00,72,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,42,00,6c,00,75,00,65,00,74,\
  00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,68,00,50,00,42,00,41,00,50,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,\
  42,00,54,00,41,00,47,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,00,00,42,\
  00,74,00,68,00,4d,00,41,00,50,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,42,00,74,00,68,00,\
  41,00,56,00,43,00,54,00,50,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,57,00,77,00,61,00,6e,\
  00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,55,00,74,00,6b,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,\
  63,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,72,00,75,00,6d,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,57,00,63,\
  00,6d,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,50,00,68,00,6f,00,74,00,6f,00,73,00,53,00,\
  76,00,63,00,00,00,51,00,75,00,69,00,63,00,6b,00,53,00,65,00,74,00,74,00,69,\
  00,6e,00,67,00,73,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,00,00
;Value:Mtp powernotif WPTpmVSCMgrSvc BluetoothPBAPSvc BTAGService BthMAPSvc BthAVCTPSvc WwanSvc UtkService SrumSvc Wcmsvc PhotosSvc QuickSettingsSvc
```
by this.

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP]
"DataStore"="C:\"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\mtp]
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
  00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2d,00,\
  6b,00,20,00,57,00,45,00,48,00,00,00
;Value:%SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k WEH

"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SvcHost]
"WEH"=hex(7):77,00,65,00,68,00,73,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,4d,00,74,00,70,00,00,00,\
  00,00
;Value:wehsvc Mtp

"WPNoNetwork"=hex(7):70,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,6e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,\
  00,00,00,57,00,50,00,54,00,70,00,6d,00,56,00,53,00,43,00,4d,00,67,00,72,00,\
  53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,42,00,6c,00,75,00,65,00,74,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,68,\
  00,50,00,42,00,41,00,50,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,42,00,54,00,41,00,47,00,\
  53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,00,00,42,00,74,00,68,00,4d,00,41,\
  00,50,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,42,00,74,00,68,00,41,00,56,00,43,00,54,00,\
  50,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,57,00,77,00,61,00,6e,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,\
  00,55,00,74,00,6b,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,\
  72,00,75,00,6d,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,57,00,63,00,6d,00,73,00,76,00,63,\
  00,00,00,50,00,68,00,6f,00,74,00,6f,00,73,00,53,00,76,00,63,00,00,00,51,00,\
  75,00,69,00,63,00,6b,00,53,00,65,00,74,00,74,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,73,00,53,\
  00,76,00,63,00,00,00,00,00
;Value:powernotif WPTpmVSCMgrSvc BluetoothPBAPSvc BTAGService BthMAPSvc BthAVCTPSvc WwanSvc UtkService SrumSvc Wcmsvc PhotosSvc QuickSettingsSvc
```
And now MTP working on my 950 XL acces resticted folders like 
c:\PROGRAMS
c:\Data\PROGRAMS\WINDOWSAPPS


----------



## djtonka (Sep 17, 2016)

hmm can't import it by Interop Tool..



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP]
> "DataStore="C:"
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 17, 2016)

You have tried without
;Value:%SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k WEH
;Value:wehsvc Mtp
;Valueowernotif WPTpmVSCMgrSvc BluetoothPBAPSvc BTAGService BthMAPSvc BthAVCTPSvc WwanSvc UtkService SrumSvc Wcmsvc PhotosSvc QuickSettingsSvc


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> You have tried without
> ;Value:%SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k WEH
> ;Value:wehsvc Mtp
> ;Valueowernotif WPTpmVSCMgrSvc BluetoothPBAPSvc BTAGService BthMAPSvc BthAVCTPSvc WwanSvc UtkService SrumSvc Wcmsvc PhotosSvc QuickSettingsSvc

Click to collapse



Comments should be ignored by the app, but try without them anyway, @djtonka what are you getting in the dialog box that shows up? Did you remove the added space by the xda forum for the "Mt p" key and all other spaces added in the binaries, that will fail parsing since this is invalid.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 17, 2016)

The dialog box is disappearing so fast, can't read it and yes I tried both way and also new 1.9 pre-release 4


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 17, 2016)

Personaly i have used putty and reg import.

Added MTP.reg post 1


----------



## djtonka (Sep 17, 2016)

But is something wrong anyway, can't manualy change ObjectName to LocalSystem.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

Spotted the problem anyway with the reg file


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP]
"DataStore="C:\"
```
 @titi66200 you're missing a quote for this line before = in the OP , this is why it failed parsing, and reg.exe should also fail parsing.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oups


----------



## djtonka (Sep 18, 2016)

Problem solved guys by import attached reg, but c:\Data\PROGRAMS\WINDOWSAPPS shows empty anyway


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 18, 2016)

Strange


----------



## djtonka (Sep 18, 2016)

I did it on BLU, will try on 550 later.


----------



## sensboston (Sep 19, 2016)

I do have similar (a little bit different by implementation but - I believe - with the same roots) issue. I'm accessing phone storage via sftp (with Sirepuser cert) by using Far Manager (strongly recommend to everyone!) because damn buggy M$ MTP driver is very slow with "full FS access" (I don't know what the driver doing on conection - indexing all visible files or whatever).

Sftp connection (as far as you know) is working much faster and you don't need to plug-in your handset. *C:\Data\PROGRAMS\WINDOWSAPPS* also shown *empty* via sftp. However... during ssh session, cmd.exe command *dir C:\Data\PROGRAMS\WINDOWSAPPS* shows installed apps.

I think, the issue is in the permissions: mtp & sftp services don't have r/w permissions to that folder but ssh service has.


----------



## megasounds (Sep 21, 2016)

how do i install the REG file on my Lumia 950XL ???
thanks
micheal


----------



## nate0 (May 3, 2017)

Does this method still work? I might have missed a minor step during interop unlock or something...when I apply the reg import of the said file it works, but when I reboot my 950XL hangs on the Windows boot logo and I needed to hard reset it.  I need access to the \PROGRAMS folder. Thanks!


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Does this method still work? I might have missed a minor step during interop unlock or something...when I apply the reg import of the said file it works, but when I reboot my 950XL hangs on the Windows boot logo and I needed to hard reset it.  I need access to the \PROGRAMS folder. Thanks!

Click to collapse



no. MTP not working...


----------



## nate0 (May 3, 2017)

Ok, thanks.  What method can access C:\PROGRAMS?

only ssh?


----------



## titi66200 (May 3, 2017)

I don't know why but the MTP mode still works on my 950XL.


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> I don't know why but the MTP mode still works on my 950XL.

Click to collapse



not working for me... tried (again) few days ago.. and worst part is no longer phone recognized via USB (drivers is OK in device manager but computer not see phone)... must reflashed with WDRT....

give evidence


----------



## nate0 (May 6, 2017)

@titi66200 what product code is yours, and what ROM version/OS version was installed when you imported or set those reg settings?


----------



## titi66200 (May 6, 2017)

Lumia 950XL RM-1085-059X4T8.
7 month ago
I dont know the version of OS


----------



## nate0 (May 6, 2017)

Ok, it looks like that model carries some older FW for it that is not available for others.
01078.00053.16236.35014 - OS 10.0.10586.318
01078.00038.16082.36014 - No info
01078.00038.16025.39013 - No info
*01078.00027.15506.02012 - No info*

I am going to flash the oldest rom and work my way up from there to see if I can get access to C:\PROGRAMS.


----------



## dxdy (May 6, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I am going to flash the oldest rom and work my way up from there to see if I can get access to C:\PROGRAMS.

Click to collapse



if you need something from there, just ask via PM...


----------



## nate0 (May 6, 2017)

dxdy said:


> if you need something from there, just ask via PM...

Click to collapse



I need to put something there actually.


----------



## nate0 (May 7, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Lumia 950XL RM-1085-059X4T8.
> 7 month ago
> I dont know the version of OS

Click to collapse


@titi66200
Can you list your current FW version on the phone?  Thanks.


----------



## nate0 (May 7, 2017)

I was able to get access to C:\Programs via sftp using swish.  I am not sure why it worked with swish and not winscp.  None the less I got full access to that folder and was able to copy the files I needed there.  I would assume what I did here would give access to the system anywhere.  However the way I went about it was by flashing this FW 01078.00027.15506.02012 for the RM-1085-059X4T8.  Maybe I needed to or maybe not to flash that FW.  None the less I am just wanting to test something that I found worked on my IDOL 4s on this Lumia 950xl.  Now I can.


----------



## titi66200 (May 7, 2017)

Os: 10.0.15063.251
fw: 01078.00053.16236.35014


----------



## dxdy (May 7, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Os: 10.0.15063.251
> fw: 01078.00053.16236.35014

Click to collapse



i still not believe you, you maybe use CMD from SSH on phone but doubt you use MTP access over USB...


----------



## titi66200 (May 7, 2017)

And with this.


----------



## dxdy (May 7, 2017)

but you done something "extra", not only simple enable MTP in interop unlock? or just have freaky luck


----------



## nate0 (May 20, 2017)

Whatever was done to get mtp on that phone working is just not completely documented.  You're right as something else is allowing it to work.  Good for them it still works though.  

Interop unlock with sftp/cmd.exe or ssh/cmd.exe as system works fine on any OS version or FW version for me so far.  I tested it on the 650 and 950XL and get full access with sftp or ssh for the areas I needed, which were C:\Programs and C:\Windows.  I can remove and copy files to the directories I needed there.


----------

